# Are there any boots offered in Wide models besides Salomon?



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

Well I just got Salomon Dialogue Wide boots last year and it made a world of difference. I had been wearing 10.5 boots and dropped to a 9W. I had 40 days on them last year and they are getting soft and I figure I'll need a new pair sometime this season. I just wanted to see if there were any other options before I drop another $250 on these... and forget about past year's models in wide they are all sold out in my size (even on ebay).


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

Try 32 boots, i have tried some and they are pretty wide in general. They are pretty known to have wider boots too.


----------



## GoggleTan (Aug 7, 2009)

C E L S I U S boots are wide too.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I've heard Northwave runs wide too. Never tried it myself, however.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I was actually looking to get wide Salomon boots this past off-season but I ended up going with a set of Northwave Decade SL-2's because they actually fit my foot better. I'm a size 13 with a wide foot. I am coming from a pair of Nitro MFM boots that were also on the wider side but not as wide as the Northwave's. I didn't have good luck with 32 Boots so I can't recommend them


----------



## Frankhead (Mar 15, 2009)

i have a narrow foot and i wear northwave, so they must also have a range for wider feet. 

DC are typically wider than most


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Head, DC, Celsius


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh thanks guys. I had lost this thread I just figured nobody replied haha. I tried 32 boots last season and they were not wide enough in the toe box for me. I'll give the other suggestions a go thanks.


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

did you check sierra trading post they had most sizes of dialogue wide for like $130 i think

:edit: 

Salomon Dialogue Snowboard Boots - Wide (For Men) - Save 36%

they sold a lot of the sizes out since i looked at these


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

by the way how do you like those i am thinking about picking some up. i have always had good luck with solomon boots as far as fit


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

I really love them - they are really comfortable. I can ride all day without having to adjust them or tighten or anything. When we go in at lunch time for a break everyone is complaining about their feet hurting and taking off their boots and relaxing their feet but my feet are always comfy and I keep my boots on. The dialogues are pretty soft though so make sure you like that first. Lacing up is also easy.

Thanks for the link, i already saw that but i need a size 9 = (. I'll probably just end up getting a 2010 model for like $250 again because none of the ski shops around here carry the brands that were recommended. I think some carry DC though...


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

if they are pretty soft i think i'll go for the malamutes they are a lot stiffer... i wonder if they make it in wide


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

*32 boots are wide*

Try 32 boots my husband has the widest feet I have ever seen and he has a pair of tm-two's and lashed. He said they are the only thing he could find to fit his feet.


----------



## andy1011 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have WIDE FLAT feet and my very first pair of snowboard boots were 32's. They KILL my feet, they hurt my feet so much they will actually go numb, I tried some Burton Hails Flex 2 today and those were NO better, about even with the 32's. Then I tried a pair of Vans Mantras and they were actually more comfortable. I'm still thinking about getting a pair of Solomon wides though, hopefully they will be totally comfortable.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

burtons are super tight on my feet. I didn't think I had a wide foot. 

My Vans I just love, super comfy and no packing.

-Slyder


----------

